# Help please! Compaq Presario CQ60 Networking trouble with wireless connection



## cheriton (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
I am having trouble connecting my Compaq Presario CQ60 to the internet. The wireless button next to the standby button continually stays red and will not turn blue signifying that it is working.
Has anyone encountered this problem, and if so how did you remedy it?
Your help would be much appreciated, as this problem is really frustrating.

Cheers guys,

Cher :smile:


----------



## ardball (Apr 14, 2010)

try turning the wireless connection off and on again by using the fn key and they one the function keys(should have a wireless symbol on it). If that doesn't work you may have some issues with the device's drivers. You can go to hp's website and redownload them and see if that fixes the issue. If it's still giving you grief, then reinstall your entire os after backing up your information and that should fix EVERY issue that you would have.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There are a few ways to try first before recommending an O/S reinstall. I would not give this advice yet.

Please try this:

This could be a conflict with your battery. Charge up the battery while the computer is running. Unplug the power cable so that your laptop is running on battery only. Set your wireless switch to off overnight. The next day remove the battery from the laptop. Wait a couple of seconds, then press and hold the power button for 30 seconds. Keeping the battery off or removed from the laptop, reconnect the power cable, turn on your laptop. When at the Windows desktop and all your startup programs have finished loading, switch your wireless on (to the right position). You should now have a blue light, and wireless should once again be working. You can now re-insert your battery. You might have to setup your wireless network connection again or see if you can see your wireless networks or unsecured networks.

Please post back.


----------



## seekr3333 (Sep 23, 2011)

both of you are wrong this has happened to my compaq presario a few days after i bought it it has nothing to do with drivers etc. its the button itself i removed the button cover and found that the small switch inside is defective after carefully pressing down with a small screw driver i was able to make it work but now i cannot turn it off or on but instead it stays on all the time which is no problem since i can turn the connection on or off using the little icon at the bottom right corner of my tool bar.........


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, this is Ancient Thread and it is time to be Closed.


seekr3333 said:


> both of you are wrong this has happened to my compaq presario a few days after i bought it it has nothing to do with drivers etc. its the button itself i removed the button cover and found that the small switch inside is defective after carefully pressing down with a small screw driver i was able to make it work but now i cannot turn it off or on but instead it stays on all the time which is no problem since i can turn the connection on or off using the little icon at the bottom right corner of my tool bar.........


----------

